# Was out huntin yesterday



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 26, 2015)

Wouldn'y ya know it's whitetail only and all I saw was Muleys (20/25) but few let me snap a few shots.


----------



## lagrangedave (Nov 26, 2015)

Good job Mike.


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 27, 2015)

Good to see deer - even if not the right species!  Nice shootin Mike!


----------



## RNC (Nov 27, 2015)

Great pics !

Thanks for sharing


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 15, 2015)

Nice catching some muleys, Mike.


----------

